# Help with Bridge PRo 720



## mycraftytoys (Feb 20, 2008)

I hope someone can help me. I have a friend with a Bridge pro 720. Since she first got it a few months ago it has never given her a good clean cut. I have tried everything I know to fix it and nothing works. I have a uscutter and a gx-24. Never had this problem with the gx-24 but did a little with my uscutter but finally fixed it. So any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks this forum is awesome.

Lisa


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Lisa, I would go to the Us cutter forum or Pm Flowerboxx, the Bridge is the same as the refine from Uscutter. David is the refine king. .... JB


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

LMAO, king? No far from it. First thing I'd do would be check the knife offset in you cutting software. Try adjusting it one way and if it makes it worse then adjust the other way.


----------



## mycraftytoys (Feb 20, 2008)

So what driver should she be using? She has it set up for the Graphtec? She is using cut studio software but I can't find anywhere in it to change the offset. I could change it when I used signblazer but have never had to for my GX24.
Thanks for all your help.

Lisa


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Try the Roland PNC-1000 or PNC-1100 drivers. I've never used cut studio but you'd think those drivers would be in there.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Also make sure the white wheels behind the carriage are sitting ON the tracks, and have not popped loose. If it is not seated on the tracks, the wheels will be in front of the track.


----------

